# 30 hp etec or keep my old



## Zum (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a good running 30 hp Mariner(Yamaha) 86...I know how to work on it, somewhat. It's noises, burns fuel at a good rate but doesn't let me down.
Newer etec 30hp (2014)is in my price range, I don't have a dealer in my area (3 hours away), it's heavy but has electric start, probably sips fuel and will be quieter for sure.
What do think you would do and why?


----------



## water bouy (Sep 8, 2017)

Those '80s Mariners have a great reputation. Maybe keep it as a back up if you want a new motor. '80s 2 cyl like that are hard to find cause they were so good.


----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 9, 2017)

water bouy said:


> Those '80s Mariners have a great reputation. Maybe keep it as a back up if you want a new motor. '80s 2 cyl like that are hard to find cause they were so good.



Ditto.


----------



## Zum (Sep 9, 2017)

The etec I might buy comes with an older feather craft aluminum boat and trailer...2800
Was thinking I'd put the old 30hp on it, ask 1200 or 1500....get the 2014 etec for around 1800... I do have a older evenrude 9.9 that I could put on it though..... decisions


----------



## turbotodd (Sep 11, 2017)

Keep what you have....or look for a good used newer electric start Yamaha, IMO. I've bought 4 25hp 4 stroke motors in the last year for under $1000 each. One was $200; but needed some minor repair (easy stuff). All electric start, 3 were short shaft and 1 was long.


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 11, 2017)

Zum said:


> The etec I might buy comes with an older feather craft aluminum boat and trailer...2800
> Was thinking I'd put the old 30hp on it, ask 1200 or 1500....get the 2014 etec for around 1800... I do have a older evenrude 9.9 that I could put on it though..... decisions


Sounds like a plan and that would give you time to see how much nicer the etec is and if you want to keep it.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Sep 18, 2017)

I had the new lightweight Zuke 60HP in my sights till I got estimates with rigging. Around $7K :shock: I figure I could get around $2K for my freshly restored '03 50HP OMC with harness, controls, freshly rebuilt T&T and SS prop.

I sat down and figured how many miles I could get at 4MPG with $5K. 11 thousand miles, and I would have still had to buy fuel for the Zuke.

No brainer.


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 18, 2017)

The new Yamaha 4 strokes are so damn light now if I were buying new I'd be looking for one of those.


----------



## Zum (Sep 18, 2017)

I ended up passing on it, probably kick myself in the butt later on.
With the electric start it was 180 or so pounds, my boat can handle the weigt (rated 60hp console) but older 2 stroke 40hp yamahas (3 cyl), come up for sale around here fairly often and 10 more ponies at the same weight does make a difference.
Maybe someday I'll get a new or newer outboard but hope the weight drops a bit more....do like the quietness and fuel mileage though.


----------



## handyandy (Sep 22, 2017)

for everyone going on about the 80's two cylinder mariners which were actually yamaha made I had one not to long ago I sold with crappy old fiber glass boat for cheap was a tiller 40hp two cylinder. hated selling it cheap but I had no use for it and was tired of it sitting around and tired of people wanting me to give it away to them practically. I'm a fan of the old two strokes I'm partial to 3 cyl omc's. The old 3 cyl yamaha's were great engines too. Just seems everyone thinks their larger 3 cyl yammie the 70-90hp ones are a pot of gold. The nissan/tohatsu 3 cyl 40/50hp engines are a good option to for their power to weight.


----------



## turbotodd (Sep 23, 2017)

Too bad that boat won't use a 70hp. I picked up a used Yamaha F70 yesterday with all controls. Guy said it didn't run. I get it home and put it on the stand, put some water in the tub and fired it off. Silky smooth and nearly silent at idle. EFI. Open the cowling and you hear the injectors ticking-that's how quiet it is. Went on CL this morning and people are already calling.


----------

